# No puedo simular y crear mis propios circuitos en el Live Wire y PCB WIZARD



## Jose 8 (Ago 14, 2008)

Camaradas. 

Una pregunta. Como le hago para que el Live Wire y el PCB Wizard me deje crear y simular mis propios circuitos.? 

El problema es que cuando creo un circuito por mas sencillo que sea me sale esta leyenda: 

*"Sorry only unmodified circuits can be converted in the demostration version" *

O donde puedo bajar una version que NO sea demo y que me deje hacer mis propias creaciones. 

Les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

la verdad es que creo q tu programa no funciona, porque ni aun con circuitos completamente destructivos y nocivos esos programas funcionana. debes armar el esquema, proponerle las simulaciones que desees y tocar play. si no funciona, desinstalalo, y bajate otro.

que no pese menos de 10mb


----------



## André (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola, tengo un problema con el circuito que adjunto, resulta que cuando lo simulo funciona bien, ahora si en la parte de simulacion le tildo "Explosions" explotan 3 componentes..... soy nuevo con este programa y no entiendo si el circuito esta bien o en realidad se van a explotar los componentes cuando lo monte....no encuentro tutoriales que expliquen bien a que se refieren (Mute, Explosions, Faults y Bounce) por eso es que deci preguntar aqui....Muchas Gracias al que pueda ayudarme
Saludos!!!


----------



## wbg58h (Nov 22, 2010)

Me puedes indicar que compenentes son las que explotan, cual es su ubicacion??

Garcias...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola.

El BC911 está cortocircuitado.

El Livewire no puede simular el LM317, porque no lo tiene en su biblioteca o galería(Gallery).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## André (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola, gracias por responder!!!!
vuelvo a adjuntar el diseño y marque con circulos rojos donde se producen las explosiones
...y que se hace si el LM317 no está en la libreria.... la simulacion no tiene sentido entonces? nunca voy a saber si esta bien

Me podrías explicar por que el BC911 esta cortocicuitado y como lo arreglo....gracias!


----------



## wbg58h (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, se producen las explosiones, por que tu corriente a través de tus componentes es un poco elevada, para que los puedan soportar, deberias de poner resistencias un poco mayores y puedan soportar el paso de la corriente a traves de ellos sin quemarse. Y tu BC911 no esta en corto-circuito, ya que hay un drenador en el emisor y el colector.
  Solo aumenta un poco la resistencia de para funcione...

, atte wbg58h


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola.


Aquí está el cortocircuito.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

